# Reserve Units in Alberta?



## Albertan (18 Apr 2003)

Are all the reserve units concentrated in edmonton and Calgary? I live in northern alberta and if there is a reserve unit near me I would like to join up. Otherwise I will have to wait until I move to Edmonton/Calgary.


----------



## ninty9 (18 Apr 2003)

The reserve units in Alberta are:

41 Canadian Brigade Group Headquarters
The Kingâ€™s Own Calgary Regiment (RCAC)
The South Albert Light Horse
20th Field Artillery Regiment, RCA
18th Air Defence Regiment, RCA
8th Field Engineer Regiment
33 Field Engineer Squadron
The Loyal Edmonton Regiment (4 PPCLI)
The Calgary Highlanders
14 (Calgary) Service Battalion
15 (Edmonton) Service Battalion
15 (Edmonton) Medical Company
6 Intelligence Company

A lot of them are in Calgary and Edmonton, however there are some in Lethbridge and other cities.

As for the North, I‘m not sure.  I haven‘t heard of any.  

If your a little more specific as to your location, or how far you are willing to travel I know there are people on here who could give you a definite answer.


----------



## Spr.Earl (18 Apr 2003)

Ninty 9,
The 18th A.D.R. are in Lethbridge if I remember right(Stayed a night in the Armouries on a road move once) and the Sally‘s (S.A.L.H.) are down south also.
As for the rest, they are all in Edmonchuck or Calgary.


----------



## Albertan (19 Apr 2003)

I‘m up in Grande Prairie. I would be willing to travel, depending on what their expected schedual for attendance is. GP is close to the BC boarder.. perhaps there‘s a reserve unit or two in north eastern BC?
I can see myself travelling within 200km if i had to.


----------



## Lawrence (19 Apr 2003)

One unit they forgot to mention is 15 MP Coy HQ.  We are stationed at Lancaster Park(Edmonton).


----------



## Fader (19 Apr 2003)

745 Comms Sqn Edmonton
746 Comms Sqn Calgary
749 Comms Sqn Red Deer


----------



## greeves (20 Apr 2003)

The closest BC unit to you is in Kamloops - quite a bit further than Edmonton, I‘m afraid.  Local Prince George residents (and MP‘s) have been trying to get a unit there for a couple of years now, but with no luck.


----------



## Albertan (21 Apr 2003)

Hmm, I wonder how much luck I would have convincing chretien that a reserve regiment is needed in northern alberta to protect our vital oil patch....  :blotto:  

Oh well, one more reason to move outa this town!


----------

